# 04-05 Season In Pictures



## -33-




----------



## CrossOver

Sual has beautiful form on that shot.


----------



## -33-

I forgot to say this--but you guys can post pictures you find of Heat players or whatever in here and i'll keep it going all season. We'll have a good collection of Heat pics in 1 thread rather than in a bunch of different threads like the past years


----------



## Junior21

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> I forgot to say this--but you guys can post pictures you find of Heat players or whatever in here and i'll keep it going all season. We'll have a good collection of Heat pics in 1 thread rather than in a bunch of different threads like the past years


I can't wait to find some pics of some players getting Shaq-attacked.


----------



## Junior21

Shaq stuffing Yao.


----------



## Junior21




----------



## sMaK




----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

> Originally posted by <b>sMaKDiSDoWn</b>!


what are they doing on those photos??? are they trying to play air guitarre???


----------



## reHEATed




----------



## reHEATed




----------



## -33-

http://insanity.1go.dk/Wade_Highlights.rm


----------



## HEATLUNATIC




----------



## sMaK

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!


:laugh:

We have a funny looking coach.


----------



## -33-




----------



## -33-




----------



## Doggpound

Maybe I haven't been keeping up with the "Transactions" section and the "In Other News" sections of the paper or online enough, but this picture made me chuckle.

Kevin Willis????? Still in the league and BACK w/Atl. lol












wow


----------



## -33-




----------



## HEATLUNATIC




----------



## -33-




----------



## -33-




----------



## -33-




----------



## -33-




----------



## -33-




----------



## MiamiWade

<img src="http://www.photofile.com/Photos/Albums/05_Basketball_Composites/2005Miami%20HeatTeamComposite.jpg"><br>
<img src="http://us.news2.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/p/ap/20050228/capt.doa10302280335.heat_magic_doa103.jpg"><br>
<img src="http://us.news1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/p/rids/20050228/i/r3821219152.jpg"><BR>
<img src="http://us.news1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/p/rids/20050226/i/r1086656988.jpg"><BR>
<img src="http://us.news2.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/p/ap/20050226/capt.flad10502262104.magic_heat_flad105.jpg"><br>
<img src="http://us.news1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/p/rids/20050304/i/r1136961746.jpg"><br>
<img src="http://us.news1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/p/rids/20050304/i/r1593736866.jpg"><br>
<img src="http://us.news2.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/p/ap/20050304/capt.era10303040204.heat_nets_era103.jpg"><br>


----------



## -33-




----------



## OG




----------



## -33-




----------



## -33-




----------



## CrazyBalla

<img src="http://us.news1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/p/rids/20050424/i/r3227295939.jpg"><br>
<img src="http://us.news1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/p/rids/20050424/i/r856192350.jpg"><br>
<img src="http://us.news1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/p/rids/20050424/i/r2064525351.jpg"><br>


----------



## MiamiWade

We need some playoff pics


----------



## -33-

Laettner's 1st dunk of the season


----------



## MiamiWade

<img src="http://us.news1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/p/rids/20050513/i/r2603756901.jpg"><br>
<img src="http://us.news2.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/p/ap/20050513/capt.mci11005130301.heat_wizards_mci110.jpg"><br>
<img src="http://us.news1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/p/rids/20050513/i/r466763406.jpg"><br>
<img src="http://us.news2.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/p/ap/20050513/capt.mci10705130230.heat_wizards_mci107.jpg"><br>


----------



## WSU151

Shaq_Diesel said:


>


That's gotta be the coolest photo I've ever seen. The lighting almost makes it look like a painting.


----------



## MiamiWade

<img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/id/3615384_7_2.jpg"><br>
<img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/id/3615624_7_2.jpg"><br>
<img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/id/3615628_7_2.jpg"><br>
<img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/id/3615634_7_2.jpg"><br>
<img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/id/3615636_7_3.jpg"><br>
<img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/id/3615820_7_2.jpg"><br>
<img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/id/3615840_7_2.jpg"><br>
<img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/id/3615842_7_2.jpg"><br>
<img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/id/3615846_7_2.jpg"><br>
<img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/id/3615850_7_2.jpg"><br>
<img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/id/3615852_7_2.jpg"><br>


----------



## -33-




----------



## clien

man i love the heats unis


----------



## clien




----------



## clien




----------



## clien




----------



## clien




----------



## clien

Edit


----------



## clien




----------



## clien




----------



## clien




----------



## clien




----------



## clien




----------



## clien




----------



## clien




----------



## clien




----------



## clien




----------



## clien




----------



## clien




----------



## clien




----------



## clien




----------



## clien




----------



## clien




----------



## clien




----------



## clien




----------



## clien




----------



## clien




----------



## clien




----------



## clien




----------



## clien




----------



## clien

:ttiwwp:


----------



## clien




----------



## MarioChalmers




----------



## James_Posey

Nice pic. I hope he is as good as jordan


----------



## James_Posey

I Just like this pic but i previewed it and it didnt work can u tell me what im doing wrong


**fixed by SD**







is what u need to do...u had the last part as


----------

